

Zappos CEO details plans, changes under Amazon - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/zappos_ceo_details_plans_changes_under_new_owner_amazon.html

======
amanfredi
This post is extremely light on content. I was hoping for some analysis.

